# Cape Horn 19 (opinions)



## SWAT310 (Apr 10, 2009)

Just bought CH19 with a 200 mercury. I'm not crazy about the Merc, but I could not pass up the deal I got on this boat. 

Am I better off selling the Mercury and getting a newer motor ( it runs great ), or should I keep it on there and see how long it lasts ? 

I've seen several folks on here with CH 19's.... Give me some feedback on the boat. Hull and motor are of 1994 vintage.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

How fast? 200 should haul the mail.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I had a 1997 with a 225 Johnson on it and it would fly. Best advise I got for you is either stretch it out to at least a 24' or buy some good rain gear... You are gonna get wet in that boat in 1-2 but the hull is bullet proof...


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

20 years old and still runs like a top? Sounds like a good motor to me! I don't know why there is so much merc hate around lately. Those early 90's motors were always pretty reliable in my experience.


----------



## SWAT310 (Apr 10, 2009)

I really don't know either, I've never owned a mercury. I was pleasantly surprised on how well it ran. I have no idea on the top speed, but most of the 19's I've seen have had 150's on them. 

I'm thinking I will ride the Merc til it bucks me. 

Maybe I've read too many of the "black anchor" comments.


----------



## SWAT310 (Apr 10, 2009)

Should I run the synthetic oil in it ?


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Ill trade you a 25' hydra sport with twin 98 mercury 200 motors t top with cobia tower trim tabs lots of good stuff alum trailer 2y old maybe. I just had back surgery and its to much boat for me to handle.

If your interested pm me or email [email protected]


----------



## SWAT310 (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't know if I'm ready for a boat that big, but I might be in a few months.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I know this, the only motor I want is a Yamaha on the back of my Cape.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I currently own a 2006 F115 Yamaha on a bay boat and a 1999 225 Mercury on a 231 Proline. Never had a minutes trouble out of either one. I would keep it and see how you like it. Just as in anything, everyone has an opinion and it usually is biased to what they own. BTW, I use nothing but quick silver synthetic in the mercury.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I have no experience with that boat or that motor but I do have an opinion on just about everything so here it is :
I doubt you would get much for that motor if you sold it so if it runs good, you might as well hang onto it until it bites the dust. Could be several years. Meanwhile, put some money aside each month so when you do need a new one, you'll have the cash or at least a good chunk of it.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Your motor is a 2.5L Powerhead. Its 395 lbs. Not near as thirsty as its 3.0L big brother. You want more speed? Go talk with the guys on Scream and Fly. You can get 280hp out of that engine. It should be a carbed motor. Its simple to work on. 
One upgrade if you are still running the factory oil mixing system. Look into the electric oil pump conversion.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Id keep the Merc and run it till she blew up ! which may be a long time ! as far as the boat, IMO the 19 Cape Horn is one of the best 19' boats in its class, not too pretty, not the best riding or dryest boat, but tough as nails and lots of room considering the size, GREAT RIG ! RUN IT LIKE YOU STOLE IT !


----------



## SWAT310 (Apr 10, 2009)

H2OMARK said:


> I currently own a 2006 F115 Yamaha on a bay boat and a 1999 225 Mercury on a 231 Proline. Never had a minutes trouble out of either one. I would keep it and see how you like it. Just as in anything, everyone has an opinion and it usually is biased to what they own. BTW, I use nothing but quick silver synthetic in the mercury.


 
Does it run better with the synthetic oil ? 

Ive been told that it smokes alot less with the synthetic as well.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

SWAT310 said:


> Does it run better with the synthetic oil ?
> 
> Ive been told that it smokes alot less with the synthetic as well.


As for smoke I have no firsthand experience. 

Synthetic oil will not improve the way the motor runs at all. In an automotive application synthetic oils do not breakdown under heat and load as fast as regular dino oil. So the oil will provide cylinder lubrication for a longer period on each stroke is the theory on 2 strokes.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

*Best Advice*



welldoya said:


> I have no experience with that boat or that motor but I do have an opinion on just about everything so here it is :
> I doubt you would get much for that motor if you sold it so if it runs good, you might as well hang onto it until it bites the dust. Could be several years. Meanwhile, put some money aside each month so when you do need a new one, you'll have the cash or at least a good chunk of it.


This is the best advice. That CH 19 is one of the biggest in it's class, really more like most others 21' center consoles. Wet, sure, but what boat in that size really isn't in 1, 2, or 3 ft. seas? Enjoy it and run the snot out of it until it's time to upgrade or hang another motor on back. CH's like and need some hp, so the 200 should do well on that boat.


----------



## bshep12 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a 22 palm beach (21 cape horn) I LOVE IT. 225 yahama Your merc should be fine. Stay away from ethanol gas. And yes it is a WET WET boat The name of my boat is" "SOAKIN WET". But like i said before I love it


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

SWAT310 said:


> Does it run better with the synthetic oil ?
> 
> Ive been told that it smokes alot less with the synthetic as well.


IMO, it most definitely smokes less and seems to run smoother at low trolling speeds. I have used the Penzoil in the yellow jugs before but have always gone back to the quicksilver. I'm cheap but I definitely like my boats to be in top condition. Quick silver is most definitely more expensive.

Mark


----------

